

When He Was A Young Man In Alabama, Tim Cook Stumbled Upon A KKK Cross Burning - DiabloD3
https://finance.yahoo.com/news/young-man-alabama-tim-cook-133514902.html

======
alayne
This is blogspam (it's some joint Yahoo/Business Insider bullshit). The New
York Times published a profile of Tim Cook which is the real content
[http://www.nytimes.com/2014/06/15/technology/tim-cook-
making...](http://www.nytimes.com/2014/06/15/technology/tim-cook-making-apple-
his-own.html)

~~~
dang
Yes, and a dupe as well:
[https://hn.algolia.com/?q=tim+cook#!/story/sort_by_date/0/ti...](https://hn.algolia.com/?q=tim+cook#!/story/sort_by_date/0/tim%20cook).

Submitters: please do your due diligence before posting. If an article points
to a more original source, post the latter instead. If a story has recently
had significant attention on HN, please don't post it.

~~~
DiabloD3
Sorry, I didn't see it on HN at all.

~~~
dang
No worries—nobody catches them all.

------
nikatwork
> _" We do things because they’re just and right," Cook replied. "If you want
> me to make decisions that have a clear R.O.I., then you should get out of
> the stock, just to be plain and simple."_

While Apple cannot claim clean hands when it comes to ethics, it is fantastic
to see the company leader preaching corporate responsibility. Unsustainably
evil hypercapitalism is all too often justified as some kind of moral
imperative for shareholders.

~~~
bybjorn
I don't see how his stance can hurt the stock, looks more like clever
marketing to me -- but then again I'm not an investor..

~~~
glifchits
"One ... investor posed a question to Cook during a February shareholder
meeting regarding whether or not Apple should avoid embracing environmental
causes that lacked a clear profit motive."

Investors are pretty damn concerned about whether the value of the firm is
going up or not. If that's not the top of your mind at all times as the CEO,
then they tend to worry.

~~~
dsirijus
And, with that question directed to Tim, that particular investor did more
damage to brand than he realized. Later that night, he silently weeped in his
pillow, realizing the irony of his mistake. A "show me the money!" nightmare
soon followed.

------
vvpan
And the point of the article, besides being marketing for Apple, is...?

